# Greatest Songwriters Ever



## Nemo Securus (Jun 11, 2008)

I just want to get some ideas on who music lovers think was one of our greatest singer-songwriters.  I've put some of my opinions on the poll but give me your opinions too please.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 11, 2008)

nice..


The question I use to stump my music loving friends is, Which is the Greatest Musical Legend: Willie Nelson or Stevie Wonder.



im a little disappointed to see Stevie off your poll, actually.  Though, i fully agree with Willie's presence on there.


----------



## manifold (Jun 11, 2008)

Ian Anderson and JJ Cale.


----------



## paramo (Jun 11, 2008)

U2


----------



## manifold (Jun 11, 2008)

paramo said:


> U2



You forgot the sarcasm tags.


----------



## Mohican83 (Jun 11, 2008)

Jim Morrison, George Clinton, Marvin Gaye


----------



## roomy (Jun 11, 2008)

Shouildn't MaCartney be mentioned alongside Lennon?


----------



## paramo (Jun 11, 2008)

manifold said:


> You forgot the sarcasm tags.



No sarcasm intended.


----------



## manifold (Jun 11, 2008)

paramo said:


> No sarcasm intended.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 11, 2008)

Doc Pomus.


Or Jimmy Buffett.

Let me qualify Jimmy as a selection...

First, I love his music. Second, there are more songs in his library than the average person will hear, most of them better than the songs he's known for. Third, he has built an empire _(trust me, it's an empire)_ using the success of one song as it's foundation.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jun 11, 2008)

Good post hjmick.  I love all the parrot heads out there.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jun 11, 2008)

My choice was Gram Parsons.  He was an amazing song writer that never got too famous.  There aren't many rock n roll or country bands that haven't covered him at some time tho.  A lot of times with out even knowing it.  Heck Willie even covered a song of Grams i think.


----------



## Ravi (Jun 11, 2008)

hjmick said:


> Doc Pomus.
> 
> 
> Or Jimmy Buffett.
> ...



Margaritaville?


----------



## hjmick (Jun 11, 2008)

Doc Pomus is in a similar vein. Most people don't know who he is, but almost everyone has heard his work.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 11, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Margaritaville?



That's the one.

Coming soon... Margaritaville Hotel and Casino in Biloxi and Atlantic City.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jun 11, 2008)

Im gonna have to make reservations for sure haha.


Has anyone ever heard of Townes Van Zandt?  Amazing song writer as well


----------



## jillian (Jun 11, 2008)

I vote for Springsteen. I've yet to find a better song than Thunder Road.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jun 11, 2008)

Dolly Parton and Chris Christopherson have been incredibly prolific and written songs for all genres...songs people don't associate with them at all.

Johnny Cash's songs are awesome as well.

But in this poll, I think I should probably have voted Willie...I voted other and of this group I think that he would take it.


----------



## jillian (Jun 11, 2008)

Me and Bobby McGee was always a good one. I liked Jolene, too.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jun 11, 2008)

Christopherson was a good writer.  I just put the few on the poll as some ideas i wanted people to add ideas.


----------



## eots (Jun 11, 2008)

the eels... somtimes i think this guys this guys been reading my mail

Things The Grandchildren Should Know---The Eels

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZACwCFsjlU&feature=related]YouTube - Eels - Things The Grandchildren Should Know (Live)[/ame]


----------



## akiboy (Jan 13, 2009)

kurt cobain , chris martin and bono


----------



## editec (Jan 13, 2009)

akiboy said:


> kurt cobain , chris martin and bono


 
Greatest songwriter?

Define great...

Probably Johnny Mercer... somebody most of you have probably never heard of.

Here's a list of his tunes:  Some of you might reconize some of them, and most of you would recognize some of them if you heard them.

A Gander At Mother Goose (see MUTINY IN THE NURSERY) 
A Kiss From You (see VIRGINIAN, THE) 
ACCENTCHUATE THE POSITIVE
AFFABLE BALDIN ME
AFTER TWELVE OCLOCK
AFTERBEAT
Ah Giulietta (see JEEPERS CREEPERS) 
Ah Juliette (see JEEPERS CREEPERS) 
AH LOVES YA FROM THE PETTY
Ah The Apple Trees (see WHEN THE WORLD WAS YOUNG) 
AINT NATURE GRAND
AIR MINDED EXECUTIVE
ALL THROUGH THE NIGHT
AMAZING WHAT LOVE CAN DO
Amour Et La Rose (see DAYS OF WINE AND ROSES) 
AND SO TO BED
AND THE ANGELS SING
Angeli Cantano (see AND THE ANGELS SING) 
Anota Esta Noche (see MOON RIVER) 
ANTONIA
ANY PLACE I HANG MY HAT IS HOME
ARIANE
ART OF CONVERSATION
ARTHUR MURRAY TAUGHT ME DANCING IN AN HOUR
AS LONG AS YOU LIVE
AT LAST
AT THE JAZZ BAND BALL
At The Mardi Gras (see MARDI GRAS (WHILE WE DANCED)) 
Atcheson, Topeka and The Santa Fe (see ON THE ATCHISON TOPEKA AND SANTA FE) 
Aus Lauter Liebe (see P.S. I LOVE YOU) 
AUTUMN LEAVES
BABY DOLL
BABY O
BABYS BORN
BABY, DONT YOU QUIT NOW
BACHELOR DINNER SONG
BALLAD OF ALVATREZ KELLY, THE
BAREFOOT IN THE PARK
BATHTUB RAN OVER AGAIN
BE MY GUEST
BELLS OF HONOLULU
BENEATH THE CURTAIN
BERNARDINE
BIG BEAUTIFUL BALL, A
BIG MOVIE SHOW IN THE SKY
BILBAO SONG
BITTERSWEET
BLESS YOUR BEAUTIFUL HIDE
BLOSSOM
BLUE RAIN
Blues Della Notte (see BLUES IN THE NIGHT) 
BLUES IMPROVISATION
BLUES IN THE NIGHT
BOB WHITE
BON VIVANT
Boyhood Daze (see CAPTAINS OF THE CLOUDS) 
BOYS WILL BE BOYS
BREAK IT UP CINDERELLA
BRIDES WEDDING DAY SONG, A
BUONA FORTUNA
Bye Bye Baby (see HIT THE ROAD TO DREAMLAND) 
CEST LA GUERRE
Ca Va Ca Va (see GOODY GOODY) 
Ca Va Eclater (see SOMETHINGS GOTTA GIVE) 
CAKEWALK YOUR LADY
CALYPSO SONG
CAMARADERIE
CAMPTOWN RACES
CANT TEACH MY OLD HEART NEW TRICKS
CAPTAINS OF THE CLOUDS
CARIBEES, THE
Ce Diable Noir (see THAT OLD BLACK MAGIC) 
CENTRAL PARK
CERTAIN SMILE, A
CHARADE
Chevalier De Paris (see WHEN THE WORLD WAS YOUNG) 
CHIMNEY CORNER DREAM
CHIN UP, STOUT FELLOW
CIMARRON STRIP
CINDERELLA
CINDERELLA WALTZ, THE
CINDY
COME RAIN OR COME SHINE
COMES THE REVOLUTION BABY
CONFIDENTIALLY
CONJUR MAN
CONVERSATION WHILE DANCING
CORN PICKIN
COULD BE
COUNTING OUR CHICKENS
COUNTRYS IN THE VERY BEST OF HANDS
COWBOY FROM BROOKLYN
CREAM PUFF
Cuando Estas As Enamorad (see WHEN YOURE IN LOVE) 
CUCKOO IN THE CLOCK
CURE
DADDY LONG LEGS
Dame Sans Coeur (see SATIN DOLL) 
DANCING THROUGH LIFE
DANGEROUS WHEN WET
DARLING LILI
DARN CLEVER THESE CHINESE
DAY DREAMING ALL NIGHT LONG
DAY IN DAY OUT
DAYBREAK BLUES, THE
DAYS OF WINE AND ROSES
DEARLY BELOVED
Decoly Belsved (see DEARLY BELOVED) 
DERRY DOWN DILLY
DIG IT
DIG YOU MOST
DIXIE ISNT DIXIE ANY MORE
Dixies Dream (see I REMEMBER YOU) 
DIXIELAND BAND, THE
DOG EAT DOG
DOG IS MANS BEST FRIEND
DOG PATCH DANCE
DONT THAT TAKE THE RAG OFFN THE BUSH
DOWN IN THE VALLEY
DOWN T UNCLE BILLS
DOWN THROUGH THE AGES
DREAM
DREAM A WHILE
DREAM PEDDLERS SERENADE
DRINKING AGAIN
DUFFYS TAVERN
DURATION BLUES
EARLY AUTUMN
EASY STREET
ECHOES
EENY MEENY MEINY MO
EL CAMINO
El Rio De La Luna (see MOON RIVER) 
ELEVATOR SONG
Emilie Si Jolie (see EMILY THEME) 
Emily (see EMILY THEME) 
EMILY THEME
Emma (see EMILY THEME) 
EMPTY TABLES
Ensueno (see DREAM) 
Et Le Bateau En Va (see CHARADE) 
EVERY SO OFTEN
EVERYTHING HAPPENS TO ME
EVERYTHING IS TICKETTY BOO
EXERCISE YOUR PREROGATIVE
FACTS OF LIFE, THE
FANCY FREE
FARE THEE WELL TO HARLEM
Feuilles Mortes Les (see AUTUMN LEAVES) 
Fifi (see DANGEROUS WHEN WET) 
Finalement LAutomne Est (see EARLY AUTUMN) 
FINE THING
FLEETS IN, THE
FOOL THAT I AM
FOOLS RUSH IN
FOREVER AMBER
FOUNTAIN IN THE RAIN
FRASIER (THE SENSUOUS LION)
FREE AN EASY
G.I. JIVE
GAME OF POKER, A
GARDEN OF THE MOON
GENERAL BULLMOOSE
GEORGIA GEORGIA
GET A HORSE
GETTING A MAN
GETTING OUT OF TOWN
GHOST OF LOVE
GIRL FRIEND OF A WHIRLING DERVISH
GIRL IN NO MANS LAND, THE
GIRL OF ALL NATIONS
GLOW WORM
GOIN CO TIN
Going Courting (see GOIN CO TIN) 
GOODY GOODY
GOOSE, NEVER BE A PEACOCK
GOT TO WEAR YOU OFF
GOTTA GET SOME SHUT EYE
GREAT GUNS
GUITAR COUNTRY
HANG ON TO YOUR LIDS, KIDS
HANGIN LOOSE
HANK THEME
HAPPY BACHELOR
HARLEM BUTTERFLY
HARVEY THE VICTORY GARDEN
HAVE A HEART
HAVE A NICE DAY
HAVE YOU GOT ANY CASTLES, BABY?
HAVE YOU HEARD
HAVIN A BALL
HAYRIDE
HE DIDNT HAVE THE KNOW
HE LOVED ME TILL THE CLEAR
HE SHOULDNT A, HADNT A, OUGHTNT A
HES DEAD BUT HE WONT LIE DOWN
HEART OF MINE, CRY ON
HELLO OUT THERE HELLO
HERE COME THE BRITISH
HERE COME THE WAVES

HERE COMES THE GROOM
HERES TO MY LADY
HIGH LOU JACK AND THE GAME
HISTORY OF THE BEAT
HIT THE ROAD TO DREAMLAND
Hojas Muertas Las (see AUTUMN LEAVES) 
HOLY SMOKE CANT YA TAKE A JOKE
HOORAY FOR HOLLYWOOD
HOORAY FOR SPINACH
HOOTIN OWL TRAIL
HOPING
HORSESHOES ARE LUCKY
HOW DO YOU SAY AUF WIEDERSEHN
HOW LITTLE WE KNOW
HOWDY FRIENDS AND NEIGHBORS
HOWDY STRANGER
I AINT DOWN YET
I Aint Hep To That Step (see DIG IT) 
I CAN SPELL BANANA
I COULD KISS YOU FOR THAT
I DONT BELIEVE IN SIGNS
I DONT WANNA BE ALONE
I FEEL MY LUCK COMIN DOWN
I FOUGHT EVERY STEP OF THE WAY
I GOT OUT OF BED ON THE RIGHT SIDE
I GUESS IT WAS YOU ALL THE TIME
I HAD MYSELF A TRUE LOVE
I LIKE MEN
I NEVER KNEW
I NEVER SAW A BETTER NIGHT
I NEVER WANT TO LOOK INTO THOSE EYES
I PROMISE YOU
I REMEMBER YOU
I SAW HER AT EIGHT OCLOCK
I THOUGHT ABOUT YOU
I WALK WITH MUSIC
I WANNA BE A DANCIN MAN
I WANNA BE AROUND
I WANNA BE IN LOVE AGAIN
I WIND UP TAKING A FALL
I WISH I HAD SOMEONE LIKE YOU
I WISH IT COULD BE OTHERWISE
I WONDER WHAT BECAME OF ME
ID KNOW YOU ANYWHERE
ILL BE RESPECTABLE
ILL CRY TOMORROW
ILL DREAM TONIGHT
ILL GIVE YOU THREE GUESSES
ILL NEVER FORGIVE MYSELF
IM AN OLD COW HAND
IM BUILDING UP TO AN AWFUL LETDOWN
IM DOIN IT FOR DEFENSE
IM HAPPY ABOUT THE WHOLE THING
IM LIKE A FISH OUT OF WATER
IM OFF THE WAGON
IM OLD FASHIONED
Im Past My Prime (see PAST MY PRIME) 
IM SHADOWING YOU
IM WAY AHEAD OF THE GAME
IM WITH YOU
IVE GOT A HEARTFUL OF MUSIC
IVE GOT A LOT IN COMMON WITH YOU
IVE GOT A ONE TRACK MIND
IVE GOTTA BE ON MY WAY
IVE HITCHED MY WAGON TO A STAR
IF I COULD HAVE MY WAY
IF I HAD A MILLION DOLLARS
IF I HAD MY DRUTHERS
IF SOMEDAY COMES EVER AGAIN
IF YOU BUILD A BETTER MOUSE TRAP
IF YOU COME THROUGH
IF YOU WERE MINE
Immer Noch Einmal (see SOMETHINGS GOTTA GIVE) 
IN A MOMENT OF WEAKNESS
IN MY WILDEST DREAMS
IN SOCIETY
IN THE COOL COOL COOL OF THE EVENING
IN THE VALLEY (WHERE THE EVENING SUN GOES DOWN)
IN WAIKIKI
INDIAN SUMMER
IT HAD BETTER BE TONIGHT
IT HAPPENED ONE NIGHT
ITS A GREAT BIG WORLD
ITS A NUISANCE HAVING YOU
ITS A TYPICAL DAY
ITS GREAT TO BE ALIVE
ITS A WOMANS PREROGATIVE
J Aimerais Etre La (see I WANNA BE AROUND) 
JAMBOREE JONES
JE T AIME COMMERCIAL
JEEPERS CREEPERS
JEEPERS CREEPERS
JEZEBEL
JO JO THE CANNIBAL KID
JOANNA
JOHNNY TIGER
JUBILATION T. CORNEPONE
JUNE BRIDE
JUNE COMES AROUND EVERY YEAR
JUST A FAIR WEATHER FRIEND
JUST A QUIET EVENING
JUST ACROSS THE MOUNTAINS
JUST FOR TONIGHT HATARI
JUST LIKE A FALLING STAR
JUST REMEMBER
JUST THE LETTER Q
KEEPER OF MY HEART, THE
KISS FROM YOU, A
LADY ON THE TWO CENT STAMP
LALITA
LAST DREAM HOME, THE
LAURA
LAWD I GIVE YOU MY CHILDREN
LAZY BONES
LAZY MOOD
LEAST THATS MY OPINION
LEAVIN TIME
LEGALIZE MY NAME
LEGEND OF OLD CALIFORNIA, THE
LET THAT BE A LESSON TO YOU
Lets Have Another On Me (see SKAL) 
LETS TAKE THE LONG WAY HOME
LIL ABNER
LIL AUGIE IS A NATURAL MAN
LIFE IS WHAT YOU MAKE IT
LIGHTS OF HOME, THE
LIKE THE FELLA ONCE SAID
LITTLE ACORNS
LITTLE BIRDS
LITTLE BOAT
LITTLE MAN WITH THE HAMMER
LITTLE OL TUNE
LITTLE OLD CROSSROAD STORE
Little Red Walking Hood (see HAVE YOU GOT ANY CASTLES, BABY?) 
LOCA ILLUSION
LOCK THE BARN DOOR
LONESOME POLECAT
LONG GOODBYE, THE
LONGING
LOOK AT YOU
LORNA
Lornas Song (see LORNA) 
LOST
Loudy, Loudy (see GOODY GOODY) 
LOVE HELD LIGHTLY
LOVE IN A HOME
LOVE IN THE AFTERNOON
LOVE IS A MERRY GO ROUND
LOVE IS ON THE AIR TONIGHT
LOVE IS WHERE YOU FIND IT
LOVE OF MY LIFE
LOVE SONG
LOVE WITH THE PROPER STRANGER
LOVE WOKE ME UP THIS MORNING
Loves Got Me In A Lazy Mood (see LAZY MOOD) 
LULLABY
Lydia (see KISS FROM YOU, A) 
LYRICS-ON-THE-SPOT MELODY
MAKE BELIEVE BALLROOM
MAKE WITH THE KISSES
MAN IN MY LIFE
MAN OF THE YEAR THIS WEEK
MANS FAVORITE SPORT
Mandarina (see TANGERINE) 
MANDY IS TWO
MARCH OF THE DOAGIES
MARDI GRAS (WHILE WE DANCED)
MATADOR
MATRIMONIAL STOMP, THE
MAYBE YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN
ME AND MOM
ME AND THE GHOST UPSTAIRS
MEANT TO TELL YUH
MEDIUM COULDNT GET THROUGH
MEET MISS AMERICA
MEET MISS BLENDO
Meglio Stasera (see IT HAD BETTER BE TONIGHT) 
Melopee Dans La Nuit (see BLUES IN THE NIGHT) 
MEMORIES WILL LINGER
MEN WHO RUN THE COUNTRY
MERCERS MELODY
MERRY GO ROUND IN THE RAIN
MEXICAN MOON
MIDNIGHT SUN
Mio Autunno (see WHISTLING AWAY THE DARK) 
MIRROR MIRROR MIRROR
MISTER MEADOWLARK
MISTER POLLYANNA
MOMENT TO MOMENT
MONEY ISNT EVERYTHING
MONTH OF SUNDAYS, A
MOON COUNTRY (IS HOME TO ME)
MOON DREAMS
MOON RIVER
MOONLIGHT ON THE CAMPUS
MOONLIGHT WALTZ
MORNING STAR
MUSIC IN THE BARN
MUSICAL CHAIRS
MUTINY IN THE NURSERY
LOVE OF MY LIFE
LOVE SONG
LOVE WITH THE PROPER STRANGER
LOVE WOKE ME UP THIS MORNING
Loves Got Me In A Lazy Mood (see LAZY MOOD) 
LULLABY
Lydia (see KISS FROM YOU, A) 
LYRICS-ON-THE-SPOT MELODY
MAKE BELIEVE BALLROOM
MAKE WITH THE KISSES
MAN IN MY LIFE
MAN OF THE YEAR THIS WEEK
MANS FAVORITE SPORT
Mandarina (see TANGERINE) 
MANDY IS TWO
MARCH OF THE DOAGIES
MARDI GRAS (WHILE WE DANCED)
MATADOR
MATRIMONIAL STOMP, THE
MAYBE YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN
ME AND MOM
ME AND THE GHOST UPSTAIRS
MEANT TO TELL YUH
MEDIUM COULDNT GET THROUGH
MEET MISS AMERICA
MEET MISS BLENDO
Meglio Stasera (see IT HAD BETTER BE TONIGHT) 
Melopee Dans La Nuit (see BLUES IN THE NIGHT) 
MEMORIES WILL LINGER
MEN WHO RUN THE COUNTRY
MERCERS MELODY
MERRY GO ROUND IN THE RAIN
MEXICAN MOON
MIDNIGHT SUN
Mio Autunno (see WHISTLING AWAY THE DARK) 
MIRROR MIRROR MIRROR
MISTER MEADOWLARK
MISTER POLLYANNA
MOMENT TO MOMENT
MONEY ISNT EVERYTHING
MONTH OF SUNDAYS, A
MOON COUNTRY (IS HOME TO ME)
MOON DREAMS
MOON RIVER
MOONLIGHT ON THE CAMPUS
MOONLIGHT WALTZ
MORNING STAR
MUSIC IN THE BARN
MUSICAL CHAIRS
MUTINY IN THE NURSERY
MY ADVENTURE
MY HOME IS IN MY SHOES
MY INAMORATA
MY INTUITION
My Love And I (see STEALING BEAUTY) 
MY MAMMA THINKS IM A STAR
MY NEW CELEBRITY IS YOU
MY NIGHT TO HOWL
MY OLD MAN
MY SHINING HOUR
NAMELY YOU
NAUGHTY BUT NICE
NAVY BLUES
NAVY SONG, THE
NIGHT OVER SHANGHAI
NILE, THE
NINE THORNY THICKETS
Nod-Away Road (see ON THE NODAWAY ROAD) 
NOT FOR SALE
NOT MINE
NOT WITH MY WIFE, YOU DONT!
OH, HAPPY DAY
OH, WHAT A HORSE WAS CHARLIE
OH, YOU KID
OKAY FOR TV
OLD AUNT KATE
Old Black Magic (see THAT OLD BLACK MAGIC) 
OLD GLORY
OLD GUITAON
OLD KING COLE
OLD MAN RHYTHM
OLD MUSIC MASTER
OLD ROB ROY
OLD SKIPPER
ON BEHALF OF VISITING FIREMAN
ON THE ATCHISON TOPEKA AND SANTA FE
ON THE BEAM
ON THE NODAWAY ROAD
ON THE SWING SHIFT
ON WITH THE DANCE
ONCE UPON A SUMMERTIME
ONE FOR MY BABY (AND ONE MORE FOR THE ROAD)
ONE STEP TWO STEP
ONLY IF YOURE IN LOVE
OOH WHAT YOU SAID
OOPS
OUT OF BREATH AND SCARED TO DEATH
OUT OF THIS WORLD
P.S. I LOVE YOU
PALSY WALSY
PARDON MY SOUTHERN ACCENT
Paresseux (see LAZY BONES) 
PARKS OF PARIS
PARTING IS SUCH SWEET SORROW
PAST MY PRIME
Pazzo di Te (see FOOLS RUSH IN) 
PEEKABOO TO YOU
PERFECT PARIS NIGHT, A
PERSON TO PERSON
PETER PIPER
Petit Train Du Far West (see ON THE ATCHISON TOPEKA AND SANTA FE) 
Petits Oiseaux (see LITTLE BIRDS) 
PETTICOAT HIGH
PHONE CALL TO THE PAST
PHONY KING OF ENGLAND
Pieds Nus Dans Le Parc (see BAREFOOT IN THE PARK) 
PINE TOP BOOGIE
PINEY WOODS, THE
PIPES OF PAN, THE
Piu Bel Giorno (see OH, HAPPY DAY) 
PLEASURE OF YOUR COMPANY, THE
POLITICS
POOR MIRIAM
POOR MR. CHISOLM
Poupee De Satin (see SATIN DOLL) 
PROGRESS IS THE ROOT
PROPAGANDA
PUT EM BACK THE WAY THEY WUZ
Qu Ahong Ren San (see SWEETHEART TREE, THE) 
RAILROAD FIGHT, THE
RAINY NIGHT
RAISE A RUCKUS TONIGHT
RED APPLE
REMEMBER DAD ON MOTHERS DAY
RHUMBA JUMPS, THE
RIDE EM COWBOY
RIDE, TENDERFOOT, RIDE
RIDIN ON THE MOON
ROCK IN A WEARY LAND, A
Rockin After Midnight (see AFTER TWELVE OCLOCK) 
ROCKY MOUNTAIN MOON
ROSIE
RUN, RUN, RUN CINDERELLA
SAD LITTLE RAIN OF CHINA
SADIE HAWKINS BALLET
Saloon Song (see ONE FOR MY BABY (AND ONE MORE FOR THE ROAD)) 
SALUD
SANS SOUCI
SANTA CLAUS CAME IN THE SPRING
SARATOGA
SATANS LITTLE LAMB
SATIN DOLL
SAY IT WITH A KISS
SAYS WHO? SAYS YOU, SAYS I!
Sciarada (see CHARADE) 
SEEING IS BELIEVING
SENTIMENTAL AND MELANCHOLY
SEVEN LITTLE STEPS TO HEAVEN
SHAKE IT BUT DONT BREAK IT
SHARP AS A TACK
SHOOBY DOOIN
SHORTY GEORGE, THE
SHOW YOUR LINEN, MISS RICHARD
Shut Eye (see GOTTA GET SOME SHUT EYE) 
Si Tu M Aimais (see IF I HAD MY DRUTHERS) 
Si Tu Veux (see TANGERINE) 
SIGHS
SILHOUETTED IN THE MOONLIGHT
SIMPATICO
SING YOU SON OF A GUN
SINGING MARINE
SINGLE O
SKAL
SKYLARK
SLEEP PEACEFUL
SLUEFOOT
SMARTY PANTS
SMILE AWAY EACH RAINY DAY
SOBBIN WOMEN
SOFTLY
Solo Un Sogno (see DREAM) 
SOMETHING TELLS ME
Something Tells Me Im Falling In Love (see LOOK AT YOU) 
SOMETHINGS GOTTA GIVE
Song For Judy (see LORNA) 
SONG OF INDIA
SONG OF LONG AGO, THE
Song Of The Marine (see SINGING MARINE) 
SORRY
SOUNDS OF THE NIGHT, THE
SOUTH WIND
SPRING IS IN MY HEART AGAIN
SPRING REUNION
SPRING, SPRING, SPRING
SQUARE DANCE
SQUARE OF THE HYPOTENUSE
ST. LOUIS WOMAN
STAR SOUNDS
STAR SPANGLED RHYTHM
STEALING BEAUTY
STRAWBERRY LANE
STRIP POLKA
SUMMER WIND
SWEATER, A SARONG AND A PEEK, A
SWEET LITTLE LADY NEXT DOOR
SWEETHEART TREE, THE
SWING INTO SPRING
SWING IS THE THING, THE
SWING YOU PARTNER ROUND AND ROUND
TAILGATE RAMBLE
TAKE A CRANK LETTER
TALK TO ME BABY
TALUV
TANGERINE
TECHNIQUE
TEMPORARILY
TENDER LOVING CARE
TEXAS LIL DARLIN
Thank You Mister Currier (see BRIDES WEDDING DAY SONG, A) 
THANKSGIVIN
THAT OLD BLACK MAGIC
THATS FOR SURE
The Bad Humor Man (see TING A LING) 
THE-CAT-AND-BUNNY-WARNEROONIE-SUPER-LOONEY
Theme from Kotch (see LIFE IS WHAT YOU MAKE IT) 
THERES A FELLOW WAITING IN POUGHKEEPSIE
THERES A RING AROUND THE MOON
THERES A SUNNY SIDE TO EVERY SITUATION
THERES NOTHING LIKE COLLEGE
THERES ROOM ENOUGH FOR US
THESE ORCHIDS
THEY TALK A DIFFERENT
THIS LITTLE WHILE
THIS TIME THE DREAMS ON ME
THIS WAS PARIS
THREE GUESSES
THUMBIN A RIDE
TIME MARCHES ON
TIME TO SMILE
TING A LING
TOMORROW NEVER COMES
TONIGHT MAY HAVE TO LAST ME
TOO MARVELOUS FOR WORDS
TOP BANANA
TRAVELIN LIGHT
TRUE TO LIFE
TRULY
TWILIGHT WORLD
TWO HEARTS ARE BETTER THAN ONE
TWO OF A KIND
Typical Day (see ITS A TYPICAL DAY) 
UNNECESSARY TOWN
Valse Des Lilas (see ONCE UPON A SUMMERTIME) 
Vecchio Cow Boy (see IM AN OLD COW HAND) 
Vino E Rose (see DAYS OF WINE AND ROSES) 
VIRGINIAN, THE
WAIT AND SEE
WAIT FOR THE WAGON
WAIT NO MORE
WAIT TILL YOU SEE ME IN THE MORNING
WAITER, THE PORTER AND THE MAID UPSTAIRS, THE
WALKIN WITH MY SHADOW
WAY BACK IN 1939 A.D.
WAY TO A MANS HEART, THE
WERE WORKING OUR WAY THROUGH
WEDDING IN THE SPRING
WEEKEND OF A PRIVATE SECRET
WELCOME EGG HEAD
WELCOME STRANGER
WHAT WAS YOUR NAME IN THE STATES
WHAT WILL I DO WITHOUT
WHATLL THEY THINK OF NEXT
Whatcha Gonna Swing (see BOB WHITE) 
WHATCHA MA CALL IT
WHEN A MAN LOVES A WOMAN
WHEN IM OUT WITH THE BELLE OF NEW YORK
WHEN OCTOBER GOES
WHEN SALLY WALKS ALONG
WHEN THE MEADOW WAS BLOOMIN
WHEN THE WORLD WAS YOUNG
WHEN WE RIDE ON A MERRY GO ROUND
WHEN YOU HEAR THE TIME SIGN
WHEN YOURE IN LOVE
WHISTLING AWAY THE DARK
WHOS EXCITED
WHOOPIN AND A HOLLERIN
WHY FIGHT THIS
WIDE PLACE IN THE ROAD
WILD WILD WEST
WINDMILL UNDER THE STARS
WINDOWS OF PARIS
WINGS OVER THE NAVY
WITH MY LOVER BESIDE ME
WITH YOU WITH ME
Womans Prerogative (see ITS A WOMANS PREROGATIVE) 
WOMANS WORK IS NEVER DONE
WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL DAY
WORD A DAY, A
WORLD OF MAURICE CHEVALIER
YODEL BLUES
YOGI WHO LOST HIS WILL POWER
YOU
YOU AND YOUR LOVE
YOU CANT ALWAYS HAVE WHAT YOU WANT
YOU CANT RUN AWAY FROM IT
YOU FOR ME
YOU GOTTA HAVE A SLOGAN
YOU GROW SWEETER AS THE YEARS GO BY
YOU HAVE TAKEN MY HEART
YOU KNOW YOU DONT WANT ME
YOU MUST HAVE BEEN A BEAUTIFUL BABY
YOU OR NO ONE
You Were Never (see IM OLD FASHIONED) 
YOU WERE NEVER LOVELIER
YOURE A NATURAL
YOURE SO BEAUTIFUL
YOURE THE ONE (FOR ME)
YOUVE GOT ME THIS WAY
YOUVE GOT ME WHERE YOU WANT ME
YOUVE GOT SOMETHING THERE
YOUR GOOD WILL AMBASSADOR
YOUR HEART AND MINE
YOUR MAKE BELIEVE BALLROOM


----------



## random3434 (Jan 13, 2009)

Neil Young


----------



## midcan5 (Jan 23, 2009)

Singer song writers tend to be remembered, so anyway here's a few.

Burt Bacharach
Leonard Cohen
Paul Simon
Chuck Berry
Sam Cooke
Meatloaf
Dylan
Beatles - all
Stevie Wonder
Joni Mitchell
Prince
Elton John
Roy Orbison
John Prine
Barry Manilow
Billy Joel
Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## DiamondDave (Jan 23, 2009)

someone actually put down Cobain.. I almost spit coffee all over the screen.. fucking laughable... best sound that no-talent hack ever made was "bang"

But seriously...

No mention of Carole King????


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Jan 23, 2009)

Joan Manuel Serrat.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 23, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> someone actually put down Cobain.. I almost spit coffee all over the screen.. fucking laughable... best sound that no-talent hack ever made was "bang"
> 
> But seriously...
> 
> No mention of Carole King????



i was going to list her with gerry goffin


----------



## Care4all (Jan 23, 2009)

no mention of mick jagger and keith richards either?


----------



## Svante (Jan 23, 2009)

Pelle Miljooes
Eppu nonmaali
Dave Lindholm
Juice Leskinen


----------



## elvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Where's Mick Jagger?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 23, 2009)

*bob marley*


----------



## Luissa (Jan 23, 2009)

Nemo Securus said:


> I just want to get some ideas on who music lovers think was one of our greatest singer-songwriters.  I've put some of my opinions on the poll but give me your opinions too please.


I voted other even though the ones you listed are some of my favs especially Bob Dylan but one of my all time favorites is George Harrison who wrote my favorite Beattle song and is often forgotten!


----------



## pAr (Jan 23, 2009)

Easy does it: George & Ira Gershwin - tada!


----------



## Xenophon (Jan 23, 2009)

Billy Joel
Joey Ramone


----------



## thespecter2 (Jan 24, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> someone actually put down Cobain.. I almost spit coffee all over the screen.. fucking laughable... best sound that no-talent hack ever made was "bang"
> 
> But seriously...
> 
> No mention of Carole King????



Actually, I do find Kurt Cobain to be one of the best song writers, for how short of a stint he did. I also find the Velvet Underground were very underrated, especially Lou Reeds lyrical talent being so excellent. Another is Bob Dylan, Legend. To draw the line in the sand, lyrically, these are my favorite song writers: 
-Neil Young
-Bob Dylan 
-Lou Reed 
-Kurt Cobain 
-Pink Floyd 
-The Velvet Underground 
-Alice in Chains (Layne Staley) 
-John Lennon 
-Maynard James Keenan 
-Sting 
-Saul Williams 
-Leonard Cohen 
Honorable Mentions: 
-Bruce Springstein 
-Thom Yorke 
-Led Belly
Song's themselves (pop value, melody, quality, etc.): 
-The Beatles 
-The Rolling Stones 
-Sly and the Family Stone 
-Stevie Wonder 
-Marvin Gaye 
-The Red Hot Chili Peppers 
-U2 
-Nirvana 
-Metallica 
-David Bowie 
-Bob Marley 
-Aretha Franklin  
Sorry to name so many.... but I couldn't narrow it down!


----------



## Diuretic (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone mention Jimmy Webb?


----------



## Modbert (Jan 24, 2009)

Luissa said:


> Nemo Securus said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to get some ideas on who music lovers think was one of our greatest singer-songwriters.  I've put some of my opinions on the poll but give me your opinions too please.
> ...



Which song?

Here Comes the Sun? While my Guitar Gently Weeps? Within you or Without you? Something?


----------



## Care4all (Jan 24, 2009)

Modbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Nemo Securus said:
> ...



ALL of those songs are truly great songs, imo....


----------



## editec (Jan 24, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Anyone mention Jimmy Webb?


 
I _so_ loved this guy in the lates sixties...this from memory



> See her walking whitely
> As though she really was a virgin --
> Her tiny feet precisely on the line.
> 
> ...


 
Brilliant,_ abso-fucking-lutely_ brilliant.

That song was sung by Richard Harris, FYI.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 24, 2009)

Chuck Berry....

Willie Dixon...


----------



## YWN666 (Jan 24, 2009)

roomy said:


> Shouildn't MaCartney be mentioned alongside Lennon?



I agree


----------



## Svante (Jan 24, 2009)

Pelle Miljooes
Eppu nonmaali
Dave Lindholm
Juice Leskinen


----------



## American Horse (Jan 24, 2009)

Neil Young!  He is no doubt the most prolific songwriter of the 20th century.  Since his days with CSN about everything he's done, except some on his "farm aid" records were written by him alone.  He has probably more really good work out there than anyone else.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 24, 2009)

svante said:


> pelle miljooes
> eppu nonmaali
> Dave lindholm
> juice leskinen



who???


----------



## Said1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Not the best, but two I relly like: Otis Redding, Loretta Lynn. Loretty is funny as hell.


----------



## Said1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> svante said:
> 
> 
> > pelle miljooes
> ...



Juice Newton
David Foster
Edwin
Celin Dion


----------



## YWN666 (Jan 25, 2009)

Svante said:


> Pelle Miljooes
> Eppu nonmaali
> Dave Lindholm
> Juice Leskinen



Gesundheit.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 25, 2009)

Neil Diamond

Brian Wilson

Ray Davies


----------



## Svante (Jan 28, 2009)

Svante said:


> Pelle Miljooes
> Eppu nonmaali
> Dave Lindholm
> Juice Leskinen



Dave Lindholm 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv6gdt-p4w4]YouTube - dave lindholm KnockinÂ´ on heavens door[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwiAzbzb5-Y&feature=related]YouTube - Dave Lindholm & PitkÃ¤t Kiinalaiset - Juankoski Here I Come[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 28, 2009)

steve goodman...


----------



## Svante (Jan 28, 2009)

> Quote: Originally Posted by Svante
> Pelle Miljooes
> Eppu nonmaali
> Dave Lindholm
> Juice Leskinen



Juivr Leskinen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0jVUugWpnM&feature=related]YouTube - Juice Leskinen & Eppu Normaali: Ringo ja Aku[/ame]


----------



## Shogun (Jan 28, 2009)

Where in the hell are you from Svante?


----------



## elvis (Jan 28, 2009)

Modbert said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Nemo Securus said:
> ...



who plays lead guitar on while my guitar gently weeps?


----------



## random3434 (Jan 28, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Where in the hell are you from Svante?





                                        From a  cybernetic organism far, far away.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 28, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Mr. Clapton


----------



## Richard-H (Mar 6, 2009)

If ya took all the Song writers that you've all just mentioned and asked them who the greatest of all was, I have no doubt that they would all agree:

Stevie Wonder

No bout a doubt it!


----------



## HideTheRum (Mar 6, 2009)

Lennon / McCartney
Paul Simon
Paige / Plant
Brian Wilson
Pink Floyd
Hetfield / Ulrich


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Billy Joel
> Joey Ramone



the Ramone responsible for most of the Ramones tunes was Dee Dee Ramone.....just sayin...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2009)

Richard-H said:


> If ya took all the Song writers that you've all just mentioned and asked them who the greatest of all was, I have no doubt that they would all agree:
> 
> Stevie Wonder
> 
> No bout a doubt it!



since a hell of a lot of the rock bands of the 60's and 70's covered a hell of a lot of Willie Dixon and Robert Johnson tunes,i dont know if that would be as true as you say.....


----------



## Shogun (Mar 7, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



eric clapton.

Thats my favorite beatles song.  It is nothing less than a classing rock n roll story the interaction between George and Eric.


but the answer to this poll is STILL either Willie Nelson or Stevie Wonder.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 7, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7qpfGVUd8c]YouTube - While My Guitar Gently Weeps - George Harrison[/ame]


----------



## Peejay (Mar 12, 2009)

Steve Goodman.  Glad someone remembers him.

Bernie Taupin is notoriously absent.

Todd Snider is probably the most widely acclaimed guy around in Americana now.

Tom Waits.

Woody Guthrie.

Billy Joe Shaver, Jerry Jeff Walker and Kris Kristofferson were behind a ton of country musicians who mistakenly get credit for their work.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 12, 2009)

Peejay said:


> Steve Goodman.  Glad someone remembers him.
> 
> Bernie Taupin is notoriously absent.
> 
> ...



that is like a bunch of the old blues guys who seem to get credit for the Willie Dixon songs they sang....namely Howlin Wolf and Muddy Waters.....


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 13, 2009)

Diane Warren
John Denver

For sheer longevity and mass volume.

Warren soundtracked the latter part of the 20th Century, wrote most of your favorite songs from the 80s and 90s you think others did.

And how can there be a songwriter list without Hank Williams and Hank Williams Junior? Well over 500 songs between them.

Buddy Holly in his short time on earth was an impressive songwriter.

Smoky Robinson
John Prine

There's many....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Diane Warren
> John Denver
> 
> For sheer longevity and mass volume.
> ...



i am not referring to any of those you picked here MM....but VOLUME means nothing  unless the songs are good.....for instance Henry Purcell who lived about as long as Mozart,around 35.....wrote many more songs than Mozart,but only about 40% of his songs were worth listening too,while Mozart,just about every one of his....is.......so quality has got to be considered when talking volume.....


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 13, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Diane Warren
> ...


Oh I agree. I wouldn't list a songwriter just for sheer volume, even though I understand that might be how I made it look in my post. But look at these, and their work and I think you'll be stunned just how prolific and good they were.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



definitely....would not be stunned at all.....


----------



## Freemason (Mar 13, 2009)

There are several but it would be hard to get past Dylan, Lennon/McCartney.  I mean you think of them right out of the Gate.  Lyricists, Robert Hunter also comes to mind.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 9, 2012)

He's nuttier than a sack of cashews, but: Jim Steinman.

[/thread]


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 11, 2012)

been away awhile...

haven't scrolled though the responses...

anybody mentioned Randy Newman...?


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 11, 2012)

also... btw and for the record, I think Paul McCartney is an over-rated hack in terms of songwriting (and anything else, for that matter...)


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Sep 12, 2012)

Came in to post George Harrison (surprised some others did as well). He had great hits with The Beatles and all-but go listen to his solo work. Some of the best written stuff I've ever heard (Cloud Nine, All Things Must Pass, self-titled, etc.). He's so much better than he ever got the chance to be with The Beatles.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## freedombecki (Sep 12, 2012)

Billy Joel (Honesty, Piano Man, She's Got a Way, Uptown Girl, The Longest Time), Paul Simon (Sound of Silence, Mrs. Robinson, Bridge Over Troubled Water), David Foster (St. Elmo's Fire Love song), Pete Townschend (Who are you? Won't get fooled again), Carole King, (Up on the Roof, You've Got a Friend, I'm into something good, One Fine Day, Chains, Will You Love Me Tomorrow)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 12, 2012)

Anne Murray and the folks with whom she has written with and shared a stage with for almost forty years.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVNj9Pl-i7I]Anne Murray - Snow Bird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Sep 16, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


>



Page is great. I will say that out of Zeppelin, it's amazing how underrated John Paul Jones was/is. He wrote some great songs with them, yet is overshadows by Plant, Page, and Bonham.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 16, 2012)

To me my most favorite singer James Otto is the best songwriter. Here is him singing his song named "In Color" which is done by his co-writer Jamey Johnson on the radio.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L8cbmnSLi8]James singing "In Color"[/ame]

God bless you and James and Jamey always!!!   

Holly

P.S. This song was named the 2009 CMA and ACM Song of the Year.


----------

